# Retro fitting backup cameras for 2012 restricted models



## dubjv (Sep 19, 2011)

Just purchased a 2012 Lux Limited Restricted model which were built without backup cameras due to the lack of supply from Japan. Anybody have an idea on when and if a backup camera could be retro fitted to these vehicles?


----------



## dubjv (Sep 19, 2011)

Bump - 

Considering installing the rear view camera once the parts become available. 

Anybody have any idea on part availability or the cost to install the rear view camera?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

A good chunk of change.

The camera is built into the trunk latch.

http://www.kufatec.de/shop/product_...ar-View-Camera---Retrofit---VW-Passat-CC.html


----------



## TriCCTanker (Sep 16, 2011)

I have the same question. My Lux Plus has the RNS510. Any ideas? I checked with the dealership; they can get the cable(


----------



## dubjv (Sep 19, 2011)

The rear view camera is standard on a Lux Limited. One wasn't installed because of the supply chain interruption due to the tsunami. The sticker on the Lux Limited reflected a $300 credit for no camera. Because of that, I'd like to assume that all the other wiring etc is in place.


----------



## TriCCTanker (Sep 16, 2011)

How would I check to see what equipement is already on the vehicle? For example, where is the control module typically located?
I'm thinking if the module is there then so are the wires. After checking with the dealership, they are assuming that the "restricted models" do not have any of the parts for the camera. However, the $300 credit is the same amount the rear Emblem Camera part costs...coincidence?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

the control module would be in the trunk. However, more than likely, the control module will not be there.


----------



## TriCCTanker (Sep 16, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> the control module would be in the trunk. However, more than likely, the control module will not be there.


Would it be attached to the wheel well behind the fabric covers or elsewhere?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TriCCTanker said:


> Would it be attached to the wheel well behind the fabric covers or elsewhere?


no.


----------



## TriCCTanker (Sep 16, 2011)

Where would the typical install location of that module be then?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

as I mentioned before, the control module would be in the trunk.


----------



## dubjv (Sep 19, 2011)

This would seem to indicate that if you have an RNS510 unit, the only additional parts that are needed are the badge camera and the cable to connect the camera to the head unit.

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showpost.php?p=292093&postcount=1\


----------



## shep37 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Many issues you may run into...*

Okay, I have a 2012 CC Executive that I just took delivery on 2.5 weeks ago. It has been at the the dealership for 2 of those weeks and I expect to pick it up tomorrow but have no idea if those 2 weeks were worth anything but headache and a sick stomach. Obviously I have the RNS-510 unit, and I had no camera. So before my car even came in, I ordered what I thought was an OEM solution from Kufatec. I told them I had a 2012 CC with the RNS-510 and they assured me the parts I was buying from them was plug and play for that car, and that all I needed was to have it coded using a Vag-Com. So after waiting 4 weeks to get the camera, I found out that the harness they sent was for a Jetta, not a CC. So Kufatec then scrambled and sent me an "adapter" to make it work (at this point I'm pissed because now it's like I'm rigging a brand new car). So after 3 days to ship this adapter, it's still not right, and the head tech at the dealer ended up having to make his own adapter because the one Kufatec sent was junk. My dealer then finally try's to do the coding. Their system won't even recognize the camera at all, it's as if I have no camera installed period. Kufatec says they will assist with the coding but they have made it rather difficult to get ahold of them. So hopefully this will get figured out tomorrow and it will have been worth the wait, but at this point, it may have just been a waste of $3000. It was $1000 for the camera, and I am estimating $2000 for the install. I am wondering if it was worth it in the end. The one interesting thing that the dealership said, was that the camera was from a 2010 CC and not for a 2012...so did I waste money on a used part?


----------



## dubjv (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info Shep37. Let us know if they're able to get the camera functional. 

Can we anticipate VW coming up with a little more elegant solution? The current state of affairs has way too much of a wild wild west flavor.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

I just read this thread... Ok, I hope you honestly did not pay 1000 for the camera and harness and 2000 for the install...

If you have the RNS-510, you need harness, RVC and module... PLUS you'll need to be pulling and splicing pins... Even with the Kufatec harness... If it's not working, it's probably because the dealership hasn't installed it correctly. 

If you were lucky and sourced a RNS-315 with a video input, you can install and code the camera... It doesn't use a module. 

Either way, if you're trying to retrofit these parts... I recommend 2 places/individuals to source the parts from and to help with install over a place like Kufatec. 

http://www.mfd3.com/

Or

http://vagpartsforsale.blogspot.com/

Happy hunting.


----------



## shep37 (Aug 29, 2011)

*RNS-510 RVC success*

Okay, so after all of the issues I had during the past couple of weeks, I finally have my Executive back and the RVC works perfect. My dealer was able to do it. However, my VW tech had to make parts of the harness from scratch because Kufatec never sent the correct parts, but in the end...I have my back up camera! The cost thankfully was not as bad as it should have been, I think the dealer cut me a break. The parts were $955, and the install was only $500, which I think is a bargain considering how long it took, they were not exactly OEM parts, and the fact that they gave me a brand new Passat to drive while they worked on this for me. So a RVC camera CAN be added to 2012 VW CCs with the RNS-510.


----------



## WLGJr (Aug 4, 2011)

*definitely interested in taking this on*

Just got a 2009 CC Lux. Any ideas if the wiring is in place for the backup camera?


----------



## blue hare (Apr 12, 2004)

I would suspect that it does not. My '09 Lux did not but that doesn't mean that you don't.

Interesting write up though by the guy with the GTI.


----------



## MustangChris04 (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow, $1,500 for a backup camera! I'd rather turn my head or look in the mirror.


----------



## gmortuj (Jan 20, 2016)

I have the car model, VW cc 2012, with RNS 315, and in finland. i cant find information from Volkswagen local center to install parking camera. can any one give information and price idea of it ?


----------

